# snow and exacutioners



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

so i no there are a billion mud tire threads and all end up with the same silver backs or out laws lol but what about a land that has it all rocks slick leaves lose pine dirt clay and fresh snow and rotten snow now i have used many tires and had a lot of diff reviews about them the exacutioners i run now do a pretty good job but in loose under story there not the best also alot of hill climbs with the same dirt put a little snow on it and i spin to much any buddy have an idea for a tire with ths condition


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

use a tire knife to sipe the executioners. it is amazing how much better a tire will grip wet rocks and snow/ice/hardpack when it has lots of thin sipes! i have done it on several sets of truck mud tires, and i will do it to the center lugs of my superlights when my bro brings back the tire knife.

http://www.speedpartz.com/idealtiregroover.htm


(not a picture of my tire, but it gives you the idea)


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

cant see the pic


----------



## crazywes (Jan 27, 2011)

Pit bull rockers


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

it is true about the siping for sure...makes huge differences...i have no experience with them but lots of guys love the bighorns,yet the reviews i have read,pit bull rockers beat them...depends on funds...any time you run into slick hills with basically big lugged geared more for mud tires,there just ain't enough bite...especially when it frozen and slick...i went ahead and bought some growlers,but have yet to get seat time on them


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes siping will make all the difference in wet,snow,ice,etc.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

cattracks87, I ride in similar conditions to you and all the guys i ride with have now switched to interco's swamplite tire. This tire IMO is great on slippery logs and rocky areas and seem to chew through the snow good as well, Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

my buddy has almost the same bike as me, but with 27" swamplights, and while they do good in the woods, even my 26" mudlights walk around him in anything slick, i.e. snow, ice, wet/slick rock. i think its the super hard rubber and tiny footprint that does it.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

i have been thinking of the swamp lites i have had the mud lites but they where out kinda fast for me but i was inpressed when they were new but kinda wondering about siping iam familiar with it from working in tire shops but never done it to an atv


----------

